

Uber Launches in Paris, Raises $32 Million - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/uber-arrives-in-paris-closes-32-million-round/

======
bengl3rt
This is great news. They have a solid product and I'm glad their success is
enabling them to secure funding and bring it to more people.

Uber is an example of something you really couldn't bootstrap in your spare
time as is popular around here - it's a big, capital-intensive operation
requiring by-location legal and physical infrastructure... a real business.

